# FS: Pink tipped Green Hammer (1 Frag Available)



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling these to make room for new arrival...

1 Frag (3 heads) - $18

2 big heads (1 baby) SOLD
2 medium + 1 small - SOLD
3 medium SOLD

Pick up in Poco.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Any pics John????
Cheers!!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> Any pics John????
> Cheers!!


I'm having trouble uploading to Photobucket. Let me try again later today...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All 3 frags are spoken for... pending pick up.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

1 Sold, the Other 2 are pending...


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

If someone is a no show or changes his mind il take one. Thanks


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> If someone is a no show or changes his mind il take one. Thanks


Ok, I will let you know... thanks!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

2 more frags (3 heads) up for grab. Or trade with nice colored Ricordea. PM me what u have...
Heading downtown tonight if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All spoken for... thank you!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

1 Last Frag Pending. Still waiting for member's reply... Will update status on Wed.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Pm send, thanks


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

1 Frag still available...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All Sold. Thx!


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

hey i cant reply ur pm my messages is 100% full


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

alexafg said:


> hey i cant reply ur pm my messages is 100% full


Delete some, pm n leave me your no. Thx


----------

